# A Jumper's Set



## TheFantasticG (Aug 19, 2011)

It's the same jumper with different poses:

#1



2011-08-19 11-53-41.jpg by The Fantastic G, on Flickr

#2



2011-08-19 11-53-00.jpg by The Fantastic G, on Flickr

#3



2011-08-19 11-52-37.jpg by The Fantastic G, on Flickr

#4



2011-08-19 11-51-56.jpg by The Fantastic G, on Flickr

#5



2011-08-19 11-54-02.jpg by The Fantastic G, on Flickr

#6



2011-08-19 11-50-42.jpg by The Fantastic G, on Flickr

#7



2011-08-19 11-49-37.jpg by The Fantastic G, on Flickr

I try not to post that many, but I like these too much not to 

Thanks for looking


----------



## cgipson1 (Aug 20, 2011)

Nice shots! I like Jumpers too... they are fun to work with! Most of the ones I run into are little.. about 1/4" to 3/8" long. I did run into a granddaddy (over 3/4" long) the other day, but haven't had time to try to find him with camera in hand. Maybe this weekend! Love those eyes!


----------



## TheFantasticG (Aug 20, 2011)

3/4" jumper!? Holy fark! Thats huge... and thanks!


----------



## cgipson1 (Aug 20, 2011)

I was shooting one of the little guys, and he jumped right out of my frame. When I found him again, he was sitting on top of a small fly of some sort, his lunch! Got shots of that also.. it was pretty cool. Put that one in my gallery if you want to check it out.... would post it here, but still not sure if that is polite or not... posting pics in someone elses thread, that is!


----------



## TheFantasticG (Sep 4, 2011)

Sure, if you don't mind, it'd be easier for me to see them with the connection I am on right now.


----------



## dubstylz (Sep 16, 2011)

Hi, new here, i saw your set and i had to sign up right away just to say that is a superb set! jumpers are awesome and you really nailed this little guy, excelent work.


----------



## TheFantasticG (Sep 24, 2011)

Thanks dub


----------

